# The Woa Effect



## noAr (8 Août 2007)

Souvenirs, souvenirs&#8230;

Mai 1998, le vrai d&#233;but du "woa" effect&#8230;

Celui qui laissait un peu plus sans voix.

Bien cordialement.


noAr


----------



## Bassman (8 Août 2007)

Passionnant !



Nan j'd&#233;conne.
:sleep:


----------



## noAr (8 Août 2007)

Ok ok. D&#233;sol&#233;. J'avais oubli&#233; moi ce "whoa" d'&#233;poque&#8230; 

Je trouvais le parall&#232;le avec le "Wow starts now" interesting&#8230; isn't it ? 

Bon ok&#8230;


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

noAr a dit:


> interesting isn't it ?


 
Bah nan en fait.


----------



## noAr (8 Août 2007)

Vous &#234;tes durs je trouve :-D

A presque 10 ans d'intervalles, un petit bonbon bleu qui revolutionne la perception de l'informatique et un OS en retard pompeux et pompeur qui utilisent le m&#234;me ressort niveau com, je persiste mais c'est marrant. Vous ne ferez rien regretter ! ;-)


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

j'ai jamais eu de plainte a ce sujet


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

&#199;a va Mesdames ?!...


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2007)

Tiens un fil à la con...


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Tiens un fil &#224; la con...



Ton clavier grippe ? T'as loup&#233; tout un mot, c'&#233;tait "Tiens *encore* un fil &#224; la con", la phrase !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Ah bon.

Mais en g&#233;n&#233;ral, dans les vannes, pour qu'elles soient marrante, il faut une chute.

Elle est o&#249; la chute ?


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

Une histoire de Mac&#8230;
os x vs windows&#8230;
ou genre MacBidouille qui encourage au tuning&#8230;

A conserver aux premi&#232;res places dans le forum donc&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

Tiens, encore un fil rempli de ces brillants esprits dont les sujets, nombreux et toujours d'un int&#233;r&#234;t croissant, font nos d&#233;lices&#8230;

Seul l'art est difficile, les enfants, seul l'art. Ce sujet, si navrant qu'il soit, ne l'est pas davantage que les moqueries habituelles qu'il inspire.


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, encore un fil rempli de ces brillants esprits dont les sujets, nombreux et toujours d'un intérêt croissant, font nos délices
> 
> Seul l'art est difficile, les enfants, seul l'art.



Remettez vous donc au travail cher Dieu alors 
Le septième jour dure, dure


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, encore un fil rempli de ces brillants esprits dont les sujets, nombreux et toujours d'un intérêt croissant, font nos délices
> 
> Seul l'art est difficile, les enfants, seul l'art.


Ben voilà, encore un beau sujet pourri par des interventions sans queues ni têtes !

(sur l'air de "Où sont les femmes") :
_Où sont les geek ?_
_A qui une pomme donne la triiiii-i-i-que ?_
_Où sont les geek, les geek, les geek,_
_Où sont les geek ?_


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

starmac a dit:


> Remettez vous donc au travail cher Dieu alors
> Le septi&#232;me jour dure, dure&#8230;


J'ai donn&#233; et bien donn&#233; il me semble. Je n'en tire aucun m&#233;rite et n'en r&#233;clame rien : je l'ai fait parce que j'ai bien voulu le faire, parce qu'il me semblait agr&#233;able de partager un moment, un texte, une connerie quelconque avec mes semblables. Je suis juste un peu las parfois de constater que ceux qui critiquent avec une enviable r&#233;gularit&#233; le manque d'int&#233;r&#234;t des sujets du bar sont aussi souvent ceux-l&#224; m&#234;me qui ne font rien pour y rem&#233;dier. La moquerie, le cynisme remplissent peu &#224; peu le vide &#233;norme d'une oisivet&#233; mal contenue. Il faut croire que c'est humain puisque, en cherchant bien, on devrait trouver dans mes messages quelques exemples de la m&#234;me facilit&#233;. C'est dommage, c'est tout, mais ce n'est pas grave : rien de ce qui se passe ici n'a la moindre importance si ce n'est celle qu'on lui accorde. En ce qui me concerne, cette importance s'amenuise bient&#244;t jusqu'&#224; l'an&#233;antissement.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ce sujet, si navrant qu'il soit, ne l'est pas davantage que les moqueries habituelles qu'il inspire.


Les moqueries habituelles, si navrantes qu'elles soient, le sont-elles davantages que la répétition de la morale qu'elles t'inspirent ?


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Les moqueries habituelles, si navrantes qu'elles soient, le sont-elles davantages que la r&#233;p&#233;tition de la morale qu'elles t'inspirent ?


Tu dois avoir raison et je suis un bien m&#233;chant homme de vouloir le bien des autres malgr&#233; eux. Car c'est croire que je sais mieux qu'eux ce qui est bien pour eux, et je t'accorde que rien ne m'y autorise.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

Et voil&#224;! Un sujet qui commen&#231;ait bien et qui part encore en vrille avec des posts de plus de 2 lignes!


----------



## noAr (8 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> [&#8230;] rien de ce qui se passe ici n'a la moindre importance si ce n'est celle qu'on lui accorde. En ce qui me concerne, cette importance s'amenuise bient&#244;t jusqu'&#224; l'an&#233;antissement.



C'est d&#233;j&#224; trop d'honneur. Je promets toutefois de ne plus venir vous d&#233;ranger.

[Edit] : Oh et puis si tiens ! Je retombe sur un truc qui me semble plus dans le ton g&#233;n&#233;ral des &#233;changes et qui peut &#233;ventuellement (je dis bien "eventuellement" &#8211; captiver l'attention d'un public de qualit&#233; n'est jamais evident) redonner quelques couleurs aux malheureux d&#233;sabus&#233;s par le pi&#234;tre niveau de ce post qui en dit long sur ma triste condition de geek (au moins tel que suppos&#233 : 

http://i18.servimg.com/u/f18/11/28/82/42/jaimem10.jpg


----------



## CouleurSud (8 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> (sur l'air de "Où sont les femmes") :
> _Où sont les geek ?_
> _A qui une pomme donne la triiiii-i-i-que ?_
> _Où sont les geek, les geek, les geek,_
> _Où sont les geek ?_



Y avait longtemps.


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

noAr a dit:


> Je promets toutefois de ne plus venir vous déranger.


Tu sera gentil de fermer la porte en partant.


----------



## Pascal 77 (8 Août 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Tu sera gentil de fermer la porte en partant.



Sans la claquer, hein !


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Sans la claquer, hein !



Oui, mais n'oublie pas de le fermer, surtout.


----------



## Fab'Fab (8 Août 2007)

et sinon, vous, ça va?


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> et sinon, vous, ça va?



Comme un lundi...


----------



## Grug (8 Août 2007)

c'est quoi ce fil &#224; floudre
 un peu de respect pour noAr, qui fut le premier sur ces forums &#224; soulever le bug du points de suspension (bug qui mit 2 ans &#224; &#234;tre compris de benjamin&#8230, et qui, par son insistance, r&#233;ussit &#224; le faire corriger !

mais bon, ce genre de sujet serait plus &#224; sa place dans R&#233;agissez&#8230;


----------



## Grug (8 Août 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Comme un lundi...


ah ben non, c'est mercredi


----------



## jpmiss (8 Août 2007)

Grug a dit:


> ah ben non, c'est mercredi


Ben c'est dire...


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, encore un fil rempli de ces brillants esprits dont les sujets, nombreux et toujours d'un intérêt croissant, font nos délices
> 
> Seul l'art est difficile, les enfants, seul l'art. Ce sujet, si navrant qu'il soit, ne l'est pas davantage que les moqueries habituelles qu'il inspire.








  :love:  ​


----------



## supermoquette (8 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Seul l'art est difficile, les enfants, seul l'art.


Ou donner le classement final du Tour de France.


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Ou donner le classement final du Tour de France.


Tel un augure, lire les auspices dans les entrailles d'un poulet ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Tel un augure, lire les auspices dans les entrailles d'un poulet ?!...


Tu ne crois pas si bien dire ! &#199;a me rappelle ce jour o&#249; Amok avait voulu lire dans les entrailles du mackie, &#171; comme &#231;a, pour voir &#187;. Bien s&#251;r, j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a un peu stupide. &#192; son &#226;ge, pourquoi vouloir conna&#238;tre l'avenir quand il suffit d'attendre ?


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu ne crois pas si bien dire ! &#199;a me rappelle ce jour o&#249; Amok avait voulu lire dans les entrailles du mackie, &#171; comme &#231;a, pour voir &#187;. Bien s&#251;r, j'ai trouv&#233; &#231;a un peu stupide. &#192; son &#226;ge, pourquoi vouloir conna&#238;tre l'avenir quand il suffit d'attendre ?


Vi... 
Mais parfois, plus l'&#226;ge avance, plus le sujet semble en proie &#224; une impatience grandissante...  
Un peu comme une oie blanche fr&#233;missante, un soir de d&#233;bauche....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Vi...
> Mais parfois, plus l'&#226;ge avance, plus le sujet semble en proie &#224; une impatience grandissante...
> Un peu comme une oie blanche fr&#233;missante, un soir de d&#233;bauche....


Je ne dis pas le contraire, seulement tu m'accorderas que c'est un peu comme aller voir "Titanic" en se demandant si le bateau va couler. C'est &#231;a aussi, le &#171; Woa Effect &#187;.


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2007)

&#199;a coule, donc ?!... 
J'ai bon ?!... 


Amok ?!.... :casse:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> Amok ?!.... :casse:


[Mode PASCAL 77=ON]

T'inqui&#232;te, s'il se pointe je ferai mon &#171; mea coule pas &#187;. Ha, ha, ha, elle est bien bonne !

[Mode PASCAL 77=OFF]

&#199;a fait du bien quand &#231;a s'arr&#234;te (de poisson, bien entendu). (Soupirs).


----------



## da capo (8 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Ça fait du bien quand ça s'arrête (de poisson, bien entendu). (Soupirs).



Ouaip
On se demande des fois pourquoi ça commence même :mouais:


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> T'inquiète, s'il se pointe je ferai mon « mea coule pas ». Ha, ha, ha, elle est bien bonne !




Et encore, on a échappé au "méa*t* coule pas". 
On peut s'estimer heureux. 





Ceci dit, à propos du sujet, pourri ou pas, ce qu'il faudrait c'est juste développer un peu dans les posts d''intro.
On connait pas tous par cur les pubs pour produits informatiques, perso je connais pas le slogan "whoa again machin" (qui doit donc être en rapport avec vista d'après ce que j'ai pigé)
Devoir attendre que les autres fassent une explication de texte à la place de l'instigateur d'un sujet je trouve ça un peu énervant.
D'un autre côté c'est pas pour ce que ça m'intéresse, mais pour intéresser du monde vaut mieux être clair dés le départ...


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2007)

Tirhum et Doquéville, évidemment, vous passerez dans mon bureau... :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tirhum et Doquéville, évidemment, vous passerez dans mon bureau... :mouais:



Ouais! Faut bannir ces deux raclures prétentieuses et pourrisseuses de fils!...


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tirhum et Doquéville, évidemment, vous passerez dans mon bureau... :mouais:


C'est pas moi, M'sieur !....  



PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais! Faut bannir ces deux raclures prétentieuses et pourrisseuses de fils!...


C'est Doc; y fait rien qu'à montrer le mauvais exemple !...  
C'est un mauvais garçon !...


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2007)

ah ben tant que c'est ouvert hein...
:rateau:


----------



## duracel (9 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> ah ben tant que c'est ouvert hein...
> :rateau:


 
Tant que c'est tout vert?


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2007)

ça commence à sentir mauvais...:rateau:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Août 2007)

tirhum a dit:


> C'est un mauvais garçon !...



Question de cuisson, sûrement


----------



## Pascal 77 (9 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> [Mode PASCAL 77=ON]
> 
> T'inquiète, s'il se pointe je ferai mon « mea coule pas ». Ha, ha, ha, elle est bien bonne !
> 
> [Mode PASCAL 77=OFF]



Pffffttt, ça se dit 1020*, et ça n'est même pas capable d'assumer un jeu de mot dont la première appartion remonte au moins à l'époque d'Amenophis IV (plus connu sous le nom d'Akhenaton). 





(*) Celui ci est "Pascal 77's touch"


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais! Faut bannir ces deux raclures prétentieuses et pourrisseuses de fils!...


Bannissez-les tous, le vieux reconnaîtra les siens !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Tirhum et Doquéville, évidemment, vous passerez dans mon bureau... :mouais:


C'est toujours un plaisir :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est toujours un plaisir :love:


Doc  D'abord tu t'es gour&#233;, t'es dans mon bureau, et ensuite sort de dessous cette table


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> C'est toujours un plaisir :love:





			
				[MGZ] Bassman;4359492 a dit:
			
		

> Doc  D'abord tu t'es gouré, t'es dans mon bureau, et ensuite sort de dessous cette table


Débauchés !...


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Août 2007)

Pour le tour de France, &#231;a ne marche qu'avec les entrailles d'un poulet aux hormones. :modo:

Laissez tomber vos poulets de bresse.


----------



## Malade.81 (9 Août 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> Bannissez-les tous, le vieux reconnaîtra les siens !



C'est vrai qu'on comprends pas toujours tout au bar.... c'est BackCat que vous appelez "le vieux" ??? (aiiiiii, pas la tête)......... 

Je vais devancer tirhum
Poil a .....


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Malade.81 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'on comprends pas toujours tout au bar.... c'est BackCat que vous appelez "le vieux" ??? (aiiiiii, pas la tête).........
> 
> Je vais devancer tirhum
> Poil a .....


C'est plutôt Amok - mais quand t'es du mauvais côté de la machine à ban, c'est kif-kif...


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2007)

Non c'est Amok et gKatarn les vieux. Enfin y'en a d'autres mais on les taquines moins la dessus.

Gaffe quand m&#234;me, a appeler BackCat vieux, tu t'exposes a une grande tape dans l'dos, et de t'envoler vers des cieux lointain, tr&#232;s lointain


----------



## Malade.81 (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4359550 a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est Amok et gKatarn les vieux. Enfin y'en a d'autres mais on les taquines moins la dessus.
> 
> Gaffe quand même, a appeler BackCat vieux, tu t'exposes a une grande tape dans l'dos, et de t'envoler vers des cieux lointain, très lointain



Eh, faisez pas les cons.... je me renseigne c'est tout !!! J'ai rien dis chef, j'vous jure, c'est eux là... En plus y m'ont obligée !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2007)

Bonjour, nioube mon amie... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4359550 a dit:
			
		

> Non c'est Amok et gKatarn les vieux. Enfin y'en a d'autres mais on les taquines moins la dessus.



gKatarn est _beaucoup plus vieux_ que moi. Je sais que pour les branleurs qui trainent ici passé 35 on est bon pour l'hospice et que cela n'a aucune importance mais la précision me semble obligatoire. D'autant que je n'ai pas procréé, moi, un soir de beuverie un nioub mal coiffé et -qui plus est- mal élevé !
 :love:



> Gaffe quand même, a appeler BackCat vieux, tu t'exposes a une grande tape dans l'dos, et de t'envoler vers des cieux lointain, très lointain


Oui, alors qu'avec moi tu risques juste de te retrouver avec les testicules ébouillantés, peints en blanc et fichés dans les oreilles, ce qui est nettement plus agréable. Note que le cumul des deux (iPod + vol supersonique) est parfaitement envisageable aussi...


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4359550 a dit:
			
		

> Ggne gne des conneries




Oui, le troll tout pourri a raison sur un point : le vieux c'est Amok.
BackCat il est pas vieux, c'est juste un gringalet un peu eff&#233;min&#233;... 















Zou, je suis tr&#232;s loin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Oui, alors qu'avec moi tu risques juste de te retrouver avec les *testicules* ébouillantés, peints en blanc et fichés dans les oreilles, ce qui est nettement plus agréable. Note que le cumul des deux (iPod + vol supersonique) est parfaitement envisageable aussi...


Hé, helzeimer ; c'est une bivalve...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> BackCat il est pas vieux, c'est juste un gringalet un peu efféminé...



Ah?... Y'en a des comme ça ici?...   



Ferme pas la porte, Bobby ; je te suis...


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2007)

Si vous n'utilisez pas la multicitation &#231;a va nuire &#224; la lisibilit&#233; des forums.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Si vous n'utilisez pas la multicitation ça va nuire à la lisibilité des forums.





supermoquette a dit:


> Si vous n'utilisez pas la multicitation ça va nuire à la lisibilité des forums.





supermoquette a dit:


> Si vous n'utilisez pas la multicitation ça va nuire à la lisibilité des forums.





supermoquette a dit:


> Si vous n'utilisez pas la multicitation ça va nuire à la lisibilité des forums.





supermoquette a dit:


> Si vous n'utilisez pas la multicitation ça va nuire à la lisibilité des forums.





supermoquette a dit:


> Si vous n'utilisez pas la multicitation ça va nuire à la lisibilité des forums.





supermoquette a dit:


> Si vous n'utilisez pas la multicitation ça va nuire à la lisibilité des forums.





supermoquette a dit:


> Si vous n'utilisez pas la multicitation ça va nuire à la lisibilité des forums.



Tu as bien raison...


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hé, helzeimer ; c'est une bivalve...



C'est valable aussi, a ceci près que se sont les testicules d'un autre nioub.


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> C'est valable aussi, a ceci pr&#232;s que se sont les testicules d'un autre nioub.



En p&#233;riode de fi&#232;vre _aphteuse_ tu n'as pas honte de sortir &#231;a malheureux ? ?


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bonjour, nioube mon amie... :love: :love: :love:



Oui. Je viens juste de la sortir de l'emballage

Me la cassez pas surtout*





*(je précise quand même : la nioube toute neuve et pleine de fraîcheur)**

**(d'ailleurs, il faut que j'aille la nourrir. A cet âge là, ça mange beaucoup)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Oui. Je viens juste de la sortir de l'emballage
> 
> Me la cassez pas surtout*
> 
> ...



Ah c'est donc toi qui l'a aidé à choisir son pseudo ...


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> En p&#233;riode de fi&#232;vre _aphteuse_ tu n'as pas honte de sortir &#231;a malheureux ? ?



Aux derni&#232;res nouvelles, le probl&#232;me ne se posait qu'avec les nioubs de la perfide Albion. On prendra des Belges ou des Suisses, c'est tout, et la d&#233;sinfection se fera &#224; l'acide.



_Ah, on m'indique que les Suisses ont de trop petits testicules et que du coup ca fait moins mal. Restons donc sur les Belges.
_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Me la cassez pas surtout*



Tu nous connais... Tout en demi tons et en tons pastels... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Août 2007)

odré a dit:


> Ah c'est donc toi qui l'a aidé à choisir son pseudo ...



Exact. Elle avait pensé à odré. Je lui ai déconseillé formellement


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tu nous connais... Tout en demi tons et en tons pastels... :love: :love: :love:



Vu comme c'est parti et le nombre de couches qu'elle va se prendre, je pencherais plutôt pour la laque.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Vu comme c'est parti et le nombre de couches qu'elle va se prendre, je pencherais plutôt pour la laque.









Siffler en travaillant - Lalala lalilalèèèèèèèèère...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Exact. Elle avait pensé à odré. Je lui ai déconseillé formellement



C'est vrai que le sien à l'avantage d'être super clair, y'a pas d'ambiguïté


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2007)

Manque plus que Muti&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> Manque plus que Muti



Ah non ça c'est ta nioubie à toi tout seule que tu as ... 
T'en as de la chance.


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Août 2007)

Ah, Muti...

Elle me manque moi, j'aimais bien ses histoires.
Surtout quand elle nous racontait que son mec lui ******** des ******** dans la ****** par poign&#233;es avant de lui ******* le *** pendant des heures, sur la table de la *******.


C'&#233;tait le bon temps.


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Août 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah, Muti...
> 
> Elle me manque moi, j'aimais bien ses histoires.




Tu aimais bien lui tirer sur le pétale


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

*Woa* !!....* :afraid: 
Quel d&#233;tournement de sujet !...  










_* Habile retour au sujet, nan ?!...
Nan !... 
Bon ok... _


----------



## Bassman (9 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> D'autant que je n'ai pas procréé, moi, un soir de beuverie un nioub mal coiffé et -qui plus est- mal élevé !



Tu veux qu'on parle de Mackie de suite ou on attend un peu ??


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tiens, encore un fil rempli de ces brillants esprits dont les sujets, nombreux et toujours d'un int&#233;r&#234;t croissant, font nos d&#233;lices&#8230;
> 
> Seul l'art est difficile, les enfants, seul l'art. Ce sujet, si navrant qu'il soit, ne l'est pas davantage que les moqueries habituelles qu'il inspire.




J'ai arr&#234;t&#233; ma lecture &#224; ce message divin qui r&#233;sume on ne peut mieux le fond de ma pens&#233;e&#8230;
Ainsi donc, je ne lirai pas jusqu'au bout.

'Tention aux doigts, &#231;a va fermer fort.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Malade.81 a dit:


> C'est vrai qu'on comprends pas toujours tout au bar.... c'est BackCat que vous appelez "le vieux" ??? (aiiiiii, pas la tête).........
> 
> Je vais devancer tirhum
> Poil a .....


Bon va falloir lire un peu avant de se poser des questions existentielles ça aidera à faire moins de faux pas. Dans tous les cas, tu ne pourras pas dire que tu n'avais pas été prévenue.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bonjour, nioube mon amie... :love: :love: :love:


Ah


Trop tard


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4359929 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai arr&#234;t&#233; ma lecture &#224; ce message divin qui r&#233;sume on ne peut mieux le fond de ma pens&#233;e&#8230;
> Ainsi donc, je ne lirai pas jusqu'au bout.
> 
> 'Tention aux doigts, &#231;a va fermer fort.


J'ai menti. J'ai tout lu.
Et finalement, ça commence à m'amuser.


Si on en reprenait au passage où vous parlez de moi


----------



## supermoquette (9 Août 2007)

La multicitation tu connais ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Un mec avec 26484 posts qui ne sait pas ce que c'est qu'un 4 &#224; la suite, c'est pire qu'un neuneu&#8230; &#199;a confine au nioubisme spontan&#233; chronique 



Add-on : oui, c'&#233;tait ferm&#233;, et alors ? &#199;a n'emp&#234;che que c'est une figure de style tout &#224; fait honorable


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4359963 a dit:
			
		

> J'ai menti. J'ai tout lu.
> Et finalement, ça commence à m'amuser.


T'as vu comme c'est devenu rigolo dès mon passage ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4359971 a dit:
			
		

> Un mec avec 26484 posts qui ne sait pas ce que c'est qu'un 4 à la suite, c'est pire qu'un neuneu Ça confine au nioubisme spontané chronique


C'est surtout un grand malade, mais comme il est Suisse personne ne pense à le soigner, tout le monde trouve ça normal.


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> T'as vu comme c'est devenu rigolo dès mon passage ?


Tu veux dire, dès que je te... croque..... "Ta Très Haute Suffisance" ?!.....


----------



## Fab'Fab (9 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> gKatarn est _beaucoup plus vieux_ que moi. Je sais que pour les branleurs qui trainent ici pass&#233; 35 on est bon pour l'hospice



Ah mais non, moi je suis encore jeune m&#234;me si j'ai pass&#233; 35 hein...   :mouais:


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2007)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah mais non, moi je suis encore jeune même si j'ai passé 35 hein...   :mouais:



Mais non, mais non : tu es pratiquement liquide ! Demande à Mackie ou pire : Dark Tintin. Tu verras leur réponse !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais non, mais non : tu es pratiquement liquide ! Demande &#224; Mackie ou pire : Dark Tintin. Tu verras leur r&#233;ponse !


Tu es dur ! Pour ma part, je le trouve encore tr&#232;s frais pour son &#226;ge (et malgr&#233; les ravages d'une existence d&#233;prav&#233;e dans les milieux interlopes du chobiznesse et du pr&#234;t-&#224;-porter). D'ailleurs, qu'il soit d&#233;prav&#233; n'est pas un probl&#232;me. :love:


----------



## Amok (9 Août 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tu es dur ! Pour ma part, je le trouve encore très frais pour son âge (et malgré les ravages d'une existence dépravée dans les milieux interlopes du chobiznesse et du prêt-à-porter). D'ailleurs, qu'il soit dépravé n'est pas un problème. :love:



Tout le monde le sait : tu n'aimes que les racailles !


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4359963 a dit:
			
		

> (...)
> Si on en reprenait au passage où vous parlez de moi


C'est important ?!...


----------



## Dark-Tintin (10 Août 2007)

Amok a dit:


> Mais non, mais non : tu es pratiquement liquide ! Demande &#224; Mackie ou pire : Dark Tintin. Tu verras leur r&#233;ponse !



Demander quoi ? 

Tiens d'ailleurs, juste pour te faire remarquer que ya plusieurs darktintin ...

Et je le jure que c'est pas moi


----------



## supermoquette (10 Août 2007)

Dark-Tintin a dit:


> Tiens d'ailleurs, juste pour te faire remarquer que ya plusieurs darktintin ...



C'est un concours ?


woagnagnagna


----------



## Malade.81 (11 Août 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4359950 a dit:
			
		

> Bon va falloir lire un peu avant de se poser des questions existentielles ça aidera à faire moins de faux pas. Dans tous les cas, tu ne pourras pas dire que tu n'avais pas été prévenue.



Faux pas ????? T'avais parlé d'un casque, pas d'une armure complète !!!


----------



## Grug (15 Août 2007)

Woa un nouvel iChat :love:


----------



## etudiant69 (15 Août 2007)

&#231;a marche sur l'iPhone?


----------

